# Fun and cheap things to do with Husband at home?



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, we tend to have a lot of fun together, but we both love going out to town when he has time off work, but really don't have money to do that all the time. So we have days where we just sit at home all day when he's off and we end up just cuddling all day. I love cuddling with him, but it would be nice to do some activities with him and have fun. We like playing cards, but the only game we both know besides Go Fish and War is Rummy and simple games like that. We don't really have any board games except Monopoly, it's the credit card edition and neither of us really like it either. Neither of us can ever really think of anything to do besides cuddling or watching movies we've watched a billion times, sometimes we play the PS3 together, but that gets old after a while. 
I would like to find some new activities for us to do while we just sit at home! Any ideas? 
Like paper and pen games, card games, anything! 
Thanks!​


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

G rated - craft projects, cooking, working out, rearranging furniture, having friends over for dinner or cards or board games like pictionary or charades, bike rides, hiking, walks, tennis, gardening, 

X rated - do all of that stuff naked


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

Puzzles. You can usually pick a few up cheap from yard sales. 

Learn a foreign language together. Check your local library, they usually have language courses you can check out. Pick one for some place you might like to visit someday.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

I got this said:


> G rated - craft projects, cooking, working out, rearranging furniture, *having friends over for dinner* or cards or board games like pictionary or charades, bike rides, hiking, walks, tennis, gardening,
> 
> *X rated - do all of that stuff naked*


Oooh, how outré!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know. We are not to inventive about this. We played tunk, scrabble, UNO, monopoly (we didn't use the money that came with the game instead we used index cards and sorta used it like a credit system)

Mario cart, we would draw funny pictures of a man and a woman, and figure out what their kids would look like, we made bottle rockets, hard to do now a days since everything is plastic. 

We almost bought twister. The game of life, letting the radio play while the tv is turned down, and see which show matches up. We would read the phone book and laugh at names. 

Later on when we had psp's we would find wifi, and just google ridiculous things. Look up things, and just go from link to link. I liked the site "found", they collect letters and pictures from people who would FIND them laying around. 

With phones having Internet now, look up how to okay different card games. My husband liked to play yugio (?), and tried to show me, I never did pick it up. 

We played chess, tic tac toe, hangman, someone would read, and the other person had to act it out. We would do old magazine quizzes. 

Google has that translate function, and you can type a phrase, and select a language see what it says, then keep clicking translate, it will be different every time. 

Check out you tube, and select random videos from the side bar. And as others suggested, cook, google a few ingredients and see what pops up and make it. Learn a language, but if it's free it might not be to involved. But still fun. 

Get into meme base. It's too funny. Practice being psychic. We would go to the book store and read about it, then go home and try it. We epic failed, but it was fun to try. We would read relationship books, and discuss it. 

Find other forums on line, and read and discuss--keep it light, that has a tendency to get outta line. Google sex positions and try it out (wish we could have done that one). 

In other words, when bored, books, and google, are your best friends.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Well I build plastic models.

Because I was into it my wife is into it. She prefers model ships and cars.

The kits are relatively cheap, and if you enjoy it you can gradually add more expensive equipment such as air brushes later.


----------



## Mzflower (Aug 3, 2013)

We love to cook together. Find something you both like to eat when out and make it together, even if it's complex- that makes it all the more fun. Massage is always nice, not just a back rub, but head to toe massage. Working out...pick one chore and get it done together


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> I don't know. We are not to inventive about this. We played tunk, scrabble, UNO, monopoly (we didn't use the money that came with the game instead we used index cards and sorta used it like a credit system)
> 
> Mario cart, we would draw funny pictures of a man and a woman, and figure out what their kids would look like, we made bottle rockets, hard to do now a days since everything is plastic.
> 
> ...


Thanks  this was really helpful, my husband likes to play Magic The Gathering. I personally think the game is dumb, but he likes it and has tried to teach me but I can't seem to pick up on it.. so I just help him build decks and get involved in it as much as possible. & I can't try new positions right now though because I'm pregnant and it's hard to do anything at this point lol.
But thanks for your suggestions. They were helpful. We need to buy board games, he loves The Game Of Life. We used to play it all the time before we started dating because one of our friends used to bring it to my cousins house all the time.


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

Mzflower said:


> We love to cook together. Find something you both like to eat when out and make it together, even if it's complex- that makes it all the more fun. Massage is always nice, not just a back rub, but head to toe massage. Working out...pick one chore and get it done together


These are things we do all the time anyway. He always helps me cook when I'm cooking and we usually do the dishes together and just talk the whole time. We really don't do massages much anymore as I can't find a comfortable position in order for him to massage me, but I still massage him from time to time whenever he's at home. We should probably start doing massages again. Thanks though


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> Well I build plastic models.
> 
> Because I was into it my wife is into it. She prefers model ships and cars.
> 
> The kits are relatively cheap, and if you enjoy it you can gradually add more expensive equipment such as air brushes later.


He actually wants to get into that but the models around here are SO expensive we really can't afford to start building models. We don't have many craft stores around here so the one place that does have plastic models is outrageous because they have no competition. He has one model car that he's finished, he just needs to repaint it but we never really think about getting the paint for it while we're out. We may end up painting it soon if we can ever remember to pick up the paint! Lol. 
Thanks though


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Reflexology
Naked Twister
Backgammon
Poker
Painting....even paint by number
Baking 
Pitching pennies
Scrabble, Boggle, etc... word games

Check the thrift shops for cheap board games.... you can get them under $5. Or at yard sales.
Think of the old classics..... sorry, trouble, aggravation, Risk.....


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Reflexology
> Naked Twister
> Backgammon
> Poker
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cheap plastic kiddie pool and chocolate pudding. Enjoy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharlotteMarie (Apr 11, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Cheap plastic kiddie pool and chocolate pudding. Enjoy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wish! We live in apartments, it wouldn't work so well :/ lol


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Reflexology
> *Naked Twister ~ limit: 2 players*
> Backgammon
> *Poker(especially the "strip" variety, with a stacked deck!~ limit: 2 players)*
> ...


*Now these three definitely work for me!*


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

CharlotteMarie said:


> I wish! We live in apartments, it wouldn't work so well :/ lol


Add in plastic tarp.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

